
Show HN: Music producers, get 1 for 1 peer feedback on your tracks - sk24iam
http://www.synthshare.com
======
sk24iam
Everyone wants to get feedback on their own music, but very few find the time
to give others feedback.

Last month I launched SynthShare to help producers get constructive feedback
on their tracks. The app is a 1 for 1 feedback exchange system. For every
track you give feedback on, you will receive 1 feedback. The more feedback you
give, the more you will receive. You can upload a mp3 file or stream directly
from your Soundcloud page.

There are a few features to maintain quality feedback. First, users must
provide at least 100 characters of feedback. Second, track creators can rate
the quality of the feedback they receive which will affect karma scores. And
third, I moderate all feedback.

Currently, you can obtain feedback from all experience levels. However, I am
exploring ways to allow users to be matched to specific experience levels in
the future.

------
6stringmerc
Interesting concept. Hope it works out. Will keep it in mind to see if I might
be interested. Does definitely address an element of need in a community.

Unfortunately though, one thing I've battled as a 'modern creative' is to
consistently spend my time "making stuff" instead of participating in
communities "talking about making stuff" so while it's not intended to be a
judgment on everyone else, I guess it's my mortality kind of clipping my
investment in such platforms. Feedback is nice. Sometimes though, just doing
can be highly educational as well.

